#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  De liefde van je leven.

## Sinistar

_Alweer een week voorbij en eigenlijk,
Eigenlijk ben ik best blij.
Want zij,
Zij hoort bij mij en ze weet dat niemand op deze planeet tegen haar opmeet.
Vergeet niet, dat ik geen reden heb om te liegen.
Als God alles hoort en ziet en haar in mijn leven toeliet en mij verloste van al mijn verdriet.

Als ze eens wist wat ze voor mij betekende.
Een opeenhoping van gevoelens ontketende.
Zij was degene die mij met het leven verenigde en ze is voor mij de enige.

De eerste keer,
Onze ogen zochten contact en vonden elkaar.
Realiteit stond stil.
Mijn hart sloeg sneller vanaf de start.
Toen had je me al in je macht.

Geloof me,
Ze brengt iets in me naar boven.
En vanaf de eerste dag dat ik haar zag, bleef ik hopen dat ze ooit met armen open mij n richting op zou komen lopen met een toetreikende hand van mijn kant.

Een prachtige gestalte.
Hoe liet je ĝenna (de hemel) achter toen je eruit viel?
Recht voor me en mijn dagelijkse leven voor eens en altijd verstoorde._

----------


## gizlan

:koppel:  ik voel heelmaal met je mij .....

Ik ben verliefd op een jongen, dat het onmogelijk is om met hem te zijn.

Toen ik dit las deed het me heel wat, het liefst wil ik bij hem zijn maar helaas....

----------


## Ouaila

wow man,deze is egt te erg,wallah ik moest hele tijd aan mijn geliefde denken :Smilie: 
mooi gedicht,klasse!

----------


## a rify_21

met al mijn respect maar jij bent een sukkel van de bovenste plank maar ondanks dat begrijp ik de innerlijke kwelling  :love:   :huil:

----------


## Nesrine18

> _Geplaatst door gizlan_ 
> * ik voel heelmaal met je mij .....
> 
> Ik ben verliefd op een jongen, dat het onmogelijk is om met hem te zijn.
> 
> Toen ik dit las deed het me heel wat, het liefst wil ik bij hem zijn maar helaas....*



 :Smilie:

----------


## Nesrine18

iK ZOU MEER BIJ DIEGENE UIT DE BUURT BLIJVEN, WANT HET GAAT ER OM HOE JE ER MEE OMGAAT......LIEFDE.........EN DAT IS NIET UITGAAN EN DAT SOORT DINGEN NEE ALS DIE BROEDER VEEL OM JE GEEFT ZAL HIJ WEL JE HAND KOMEN VRAGEN ZO DENK IK ER OVER.  :knipoog:

----------


## Nesrine18

JA TOCH?
HOE MEER JE BIJ DIEGENE WEG BLIJFT ZAL DIE LIEFDE WEL OVER GAAN.

----------


## fatima020

stap gewoon op haar af dan ben je klaar

----------


## Aboe Selmen

> _Geplaatst door Sinistar_ 
> *Alweer een week voorbij en eigenlijk,
> Eigenlijk ben ik best blij.
> Want zij,
> Zij hoort bij mij en ze weet dat niemand op deze planeet tegen haar opmeet.
> Vergeet niet, dat ik geen reden heb om te liegen.
> Als God alles hoort en ziet en haar in mijn leven toeliet en mij verloste van al mijn verdriet.
> 
> Als ze eens wist wat ze voor mij betekende.
> ...


Sallaam Oleykum broeder,

Hierbij wil ik u een heel belangrijke boodschap door geven, deze boodschap is van Allah de Alle machtige en zijn profeet Sallaho Ailhi wasalama. Wat jij jongeren adviseer is goed vanuit jou kennis en liefde voor de islam. Wat je ook meteen doet is fitna verichten door je jongeren juist af te houden van deze dingen. Inplaats daarvan een goed advies moet geven zoals allah watahala dat heeft voor heeft geschreven. De eerste advies is deze chat en dating enz. af te raden, en ten tweede voor iedere moslim persoonlijk zijn Rab moet leren kennen voor dat hij/zij met deze onderwerpen begint. Als begint met Laa ilaaha ill Allah, vraag eerst aan deze jongeren wat dit betekent en meschien 10% van 100% weet wat het betekent het woord Laa ilaaha ill Allah.
Het beste advies is kennis en Allah leerkennen op de manier hoe hij en zijn profeet Sallaho Ailhi wasalama hebben gezegd. Een niet via chat en dating enz. deze manier van comunicatie is nutteloos als men geen eens het word Laa ilaaha ill Allah kent of uberhaut weet wat het betkent. Een de ongelovigen hiermee spotten broeder. We worden van alle kanten uitgelachen.

Denk goed na een verspreid deze boodschap door aan alle jongeren en Inscha Allah zul u hier voor beloont worden. Nogmaals adviseer kennis kennis.

Moge Allah mij vergeven als ik u op verkeerde gedacht breng of ik u verkeerd heb beordeelt broeder. Subhanaka Allahoma bihamdik Astagfiroka Waatobo ilaik

Wassalaam Oleykum

----------


## Aboe Selmen

> _Geplaatst door fatima020_ 
> *stap gewoon op haar af dan ben je klaar*


Sallaam Oleykum zuster,

Hierbij wil ik u een heel belangrijke boodschap door geven, deze boodschap is van Allah de Alle machtige en zijn profeet Sallaho Ailhi wasalama. Wat jij jongeren adviseer is goed vanuit jou kennis en liefde voor de islam. Wat je ook meteen doet is fitna verichten door je jongeren juist af te houden van deze dingen. Inplaats daarvan een goed advies moet geven zoals allah watahala dat heeft voor heeft geschreven. De eerste advies is deze chat en dating enz. af te raden, en ten tweede voor iedere moslim persoonlijk zijn Rab moet leren kennen voor dat hij/zij met deze onderwerpen begint. Als begint met Laa ilaaha ill Allah, vraag eerst aan deze jongeren wat dit betekent en meschien 10% van 100% weet wat het betekent het woord Laa ilaaha ill Allah.
Het beste advies is kennis en Allah leerkennen op de manier hoe hij en zijn profeet Sallaho Ailhi wasalama hebben gezegd. Een niet via chat en dating enz. deze manier van comunicatie is nutteloos als men geen eens het word Laa ilaaha ill Allah kent of uberhaut weet wat het betkent. Een de ongelovigen hiermee spotten broeder. We worden van alle kanten uitgelachen.

Denk goed na een verspreid deze boodschap door aan alle jongeren en Inscha Allah zul u hier voor beloont worden. Nogmaals adviseer kennis kennis.

Moge Allah mij vergeven als ik u op verkeerde gedacht breng of ik u verkeerd heb beordeelt broeder. Subhanaka Allahoma bihamdik Astagfiroka Waatobo ilaik

Wassalaam Oleykum

----------


## Aboe Selmen

> _Geplaatst door Nesrine18_ 
> **


Sallaam Oleykum zuster,

Hierbij wil ik u een heel belangrijke boodschap door geven, deze boodschap is van Allah de Alle machtige en zijn profeet Sallaho Ailhi wasalama. Wat jij jongeren adviseer is goed vanuit jou kennis en liefde voor de islam. Wat je ook meteen doet is fitna verichten door je jongeren juist af te houden van deze dingen. Inplaats daarvan een goed advies moet geven zoals allah watahala dat heeft voor heeft geschreven. De eerste advies is deze chat en dating enz. af te raden, en ten tweede voor iedere moslim persoonlijk zijn Rab moet leren kennen voor dat hij/zij met deze onderwerpen begint. Als begint met Laa ilaaha ill Allah, vraag eerst aan deze jongeren wat dit betekent en meschien 10% van 100% weet wat het betekent het woord Laa ilaaha ill Allah.
Het beste advies is kennis en Allah leerkennen op de manier hoe hij en zijn profeet Sallaho Ailhi wasalama hebben gezegd. Een niet via chat en dating enz. deze manier van comunicatie is nutteloos als men geen eens het word Laa ilaaha ill Allah kent of uberhaut weet wat het betkent. Een de ongelovigen hiermee spotten broeder. We worden van alle kanten uitgelachen.

Denk goed na een verspreid deze boodschap door aan alle jongeren en Inscha Allah zul u hier voor beloont worden. Nogmaals adviseer kennis kennis.

Moge Allah mij vergeven als ik u op verkeerde gedacht breng of ik u verkeerd heb beordeelt broeder. Subhanaka Allahoma bihamdik Astagfiroka Waatobo ilaik

Wassalaam Oleykum

----------


## Aboe Selmen

> _Geplaatst door Nesrine18_ 
> *JA TOCH?
> HOE MEER JE BIJ DIEGENE WEG BLIJFT ZAL DIE LIEFDE WEL OVER GAAN.*


Sallaam Oleykum zuster,

Hierbij wil ik u een heel belangrijke boodschap door geven, deze boodschap is van Allah de Alle machtige en zijn profeet Sallaho Ailhi wasalama. Wat jij jongeren adviseer is goed vanuit jou kennis en liefde voor de islam. Wat je ook meteen doet is fitna verichten door je jongeren juist af te houden van deze dingen. Inplaats daarvan een goed advies moet geven zoals allah watahala dat heeft voor heeft geschreven. De eerste advies is deze chat en dating enz. af te raden, en ten tweede voor iedere moslim persoonlijk zijn Rab moet leren kennen voor dat hij/zij met deze onderwerpen begint. Als begint met Laa ilaaha ill Allah, vraag eerst aan deze jongeren wat dit betekent en meschien 10% van 100% weet wat het betekent het woord Laa ilaaha ill Allah.
Het beste advies is kennis en Allah leerkennen op de manier hoe hij en zijn profeet Sallaho Ailhi wasalama hebben gezegd. Een niet via chat en dating enz. deze manier van comunicatie is nutteloos als men geen eens het word Laa ilaaha ill Allah kent of uberhaut weet wat het betkent. Een de ongelovigen hiermee spotten broeder. We worden van alle kanten uitgelachen.

Denk goed na een verspreid deze boodschap door aan alle jongeren en Inscha Allah zul u hier voor beloont worden. Nogmaals adviseer kennis kennis.

Moge Allah mij vergeven als ik u op verkeerde gedacht breng of ik u verkeerd heb beordeelt broeder. Subhanaka Allahoma bihamdik Astagfiroka Waatobo ilaik

Wassalaam Oleykum

----------


## sahrouwia

mogen allah jou juist bedanken van het zeggen wat mischien mensen wel waker zou kunnen schudden.....!!!!

ik zeg je eerlijk heb een lange relatie gedag en helaas verlooofe of trouwen zat er niet....!!!
als je geliefde zoals je zij je niet kan trouw blijfen en zodanig altijd UIT moet gaan ja dan gaat het niet het is de een of de ander 
en tuurlijk mocht hij van mij wel UIT ik vertrouwde hem ,maar helaas 
als je wat verkeerds doet de ander komt er altijd achter hoe maakt niet uit...!!! je komt het toch te weten ooit...!!!

en geloof me de pijn wat ik had die tijd gun ik egt geen ander mens waar dan ook op de werld
dus mensen denk na egt waar met wie je wil en met wie je verder wild

voor mij geen BOYS meer HELLL NOOOOOO.......!!!!

ik ga gewoon rustig af wachten tot dat iemand mij egt respecteerd en gewoon me hand komt vragen....!!!
dat ik egt zeker 


bigg kisss to ya all 
sahrouwia->sophia

----------


## fatima020

hoi
je hebt wel gelijk
maar als je zkr weet dat die gene ook van jou houdt en jij van hem en hij luistert niet naar je of doet dingen die jij niet leuk vindt daar aan kan je toch zien dat hij niet van je houdt 

hij is je pijn niet waard als hij je dit heeft aan gedaan 

xxxxxx je zuster
fatima

----------


## nesreen

ewa ik was ook verliefd op een jongen en hij ook op mijn we zagen elkaar afen toe en dan reed hij langs een keer liep hij langs mij ik was aan het werk en riep hem en sind die dag gaan we met ekaar en dat is bijna 6 maanden en ik hou van hem en hij van mij hamdoelila

----------


## Arab2004

Heel erg mooi gedicht, dat heeft me gelijk aan het denken gezet...

----------


## zohra25

Wat ontroerend auw mijn hart mijn hoofd mijn zenuwen aaaaaaaaah wat lief. Ik wou dat ik de persoon was die uit de hemel viel voor je voeten hahahahahah, Ga ervoor je leeft maar n keer morgen kan je dood zijn. Heb lef en stap op die gene af.
 :puh:  of blijf slapen totdat je doodgaat.

----------


## geliefdeboy

hoi

----------


## MissTique

Ik lees je gedicht net. 
Ontroerend, serieus en romantisch...
Nu vraag ik me af hoe de situatie nu is...
Het is immers een tijdje geleden.

----------


## eLVeertje

Prachtig gedicht!!  :schok:  
Klasse!! als ik dit zou horen voordat ik ging  :slapen: .. wist ik zeker dat het een mo0ie droom zou zijn  :Smilie:

----------


## Hakima10

Mooi gedicht, twarkelah, alleen maar,.....
Aboe Selmen heeft wel gelijk.
Het is wel makkelijker gezegt dat gedaan,dat begrijp ik wel, maar geloof mij later ga je hem echt wel dankbaar zijn hoor!!!

Nogmaals heel mooi,gedichten kunnen wel af en toe deugt doen, maar je moet wel je grenzen kennen he.

Wa'Salama Hakima....( hopelijk heb ik niks verkeerd gezegt)

----------


## Turks_meisje

wowwwwwwww dit is echt liefde

waarom houdt niemand zoveel van mij 
of houdt er wel iemand van mij en durven ze dat niet te uitten omdat mensen vinden dat ik kapsones heb en denken dat ze mij nooit kunnen krijgen??

het is pas uit met de liefde van me leven hij hield niet meer van me na twee jaar was het voorbij owwwww ik ga dood van de liefdesverdriet

----------


## buster

> ik zeg je eerlijk heb een lange relatie gedag en helaas verlooofe of trouwen zat er niet....!!!


maarreh, als je dan wel gaat trouen dan doen ze het niet meer , het lijkt wel of het huwelijk een soort wondermiddel is, en dat als je eenmaal getrouwd bent alles voorbij is...............


wake up, eens een eikel altijd een eikel,
of je nou getrouwd bent of niet.

----------


## Nido

Het is een gedicht mensen... Een GEDICHT !! Pfff.. Dat mensen het verschil niet kunnen zien..

P.s: Prachtig gedicht by the way :Smilie:

----------


## Nounous

Wat ik aan iedereen zou willen meegeven is.......
Als jou tijd komt, dan komt jou tijd als Allah dat wil!! En het komt onverwachts!! Dus je kan een SUPER lange relatie hebben gehad en dat je doel niet was bereikt (verloven, trouwen). Je hoeft jezelf niet te pijnigen door een relatie aan te gaan die niets op levert

----------


## sousia16

kijk het is ontzettend goed dat je door al die preken de jeugd, waar ik ook wel bij hoor ervan weerhoudt zulke dingetjes in ons hoofd te halen
maar zo heb ik zelf wel vaker dan een keer die fout gemaakt en niet me verstand gebruikt maar me hart incl. m'n grenzen maar nu toch zou ik die fout zo maken
het enige wat me tegenhoudt is dat ik altijd met nederlanders ben opgegroeid ik kwam nooit in de buurt van een zwarte school, allochtoon heb ook verders geen familie in nederland en thuis ben ik ook nederlands opgegroeid met een 6 jarige opleiding op de zaterdag en zondag in (de moskee)
en dat heeft echt ontzettend geholpen meer dan ik zelf ooit zal kunnen verzinnen zo leer ik van vriendinnen dat je gewoon geen korte relatie aanmoet ik leer kortom van hun domme fouten en hun domme gedoe van elk weekend bij vriendje slapen de bios etc etc
en zo leer ik wie de foute jongens zijn en hoe je ze kan herkennen en dat sgeelt je je "vliesje" 
maar je ervaring stijgt dan ook 
ik woon in utrecht, en ik heb nu wel wat marokaanse vriendinnen enzo en als ik hun verhalen hoor ongeacht de leeftijd dan zijn hun er zwaar aan toe en ik noem in het kort een paar dingen:

thuis mishandeld worden door hyper, agressieve moeder je springt elk weekend het raam uit en gaat uit met rijke jongens daarna worden het maffia's je krijgt een sex relatie en je krijgt alles wat je wilt auto sieraden schoenen maar je geeft ook je lichaam in de duurste hotels nu getrouwd met student en je gaat door met je ding je hebt vervolgens je hele flatje ingericht met de smaak van je minaar en het vieze maffia geld van je minnaar.

je zit in de 2 de klas wordt verliefd op bekendste crimineel van de wijk met z'n gestole scootertje en prada's en je gaat na een week elke dag naar het huis van zijn broer en je geeft je lichaam zodat je op straat met opgeheven hoofd rond kan zwerven en als iemand wat zegt je kan zegge donder op of me vriendje komt eraan hoowr en als ze dan vragen wie je dan trots zegt wie DAT is... 

Nou zo is het wel genoeg want het kan nie belachelijker seriues....

De jeugd van tegenwoordig gaat tever!!!! dus je moet niet gaan preken op site's in columns forums etc en dat soort onzin maar preek dan op scholen als je er toch zo goed in bent en bij elk zinnetje al de pagginanummer kan opgeven !!!! en begin bij de jongens zij zijn het die de meiden verleiden!!!

Ik hoop niet dat veel mensen hier chagerijnig of boos om worden onthoud dit is maar een kwestie van zien,ruiken en horen... en commentaar op een wijs iemand geven

----------


## Toerya

.

----------


## Toerya

Diegene (#) 
Ja en ach ja het is zo dat de echte liefde schaars is: Want met de echte liefde kan je de hele wereld aan je weet dat je er niet alleen voor staat, je weet dat er altijd iemand voor je klaat staat, je weet dat je op diegene kan bouwen in goede en slechte tijden.

Met liefde die hij jou geeft vrees je de dood niet, zelfs niet met een schip vol piraten die op je af komt want je weet diep in je hart dat je er niet alleen voor staat. Helaas blijft het woord grote liefde in onze leven een grote leugen te zijn.......

----------


## DINATI

WAT IK ALLEMAAL HEB GELEZEN HEEFT ME ECHT GERAAKT.IK HEB NET EEN RELATIE VAN DRIE JAAR ACHTER DE RUG IK HOU ONTZETTEND VEEL VAN HEM MAAR HIJ MISHANDELDE MIJ ALTIJD EN BEN WEG BIJ HEM MAAR HET DOET ME NOG STEEDS PIJN,SOMS DENK IK WAAROM IK IK WIL ALLEEN DE BESTE VOOR MENSEN EN NIEMAND GUNT ME MIJ GELUK,IK BID ALTIJD TOT GOD OM MIJ EENS GELUKKIG TE MAKEN,IK BLIJF NACHTEN WAKKER IK SLAAP NIET EN EET NIET,ALS IK WIL ETEN DAN DENK IK AAN HEM EN AAN DE MOMENTEN EN ALS IK GA SLAPEN OOK,MAAR ALS IK HEM ZIE DAN KOMT ALLE WOEDE NAAR BOVEN VAN WAT HIJ MIJ HEEFT AANGEDAAN,ALLEEN ALLAH WEET DAT,MOGE ALLAH HEM VERGEVEN,WAT MOET IK DOEN IK WIL VERDER LEVEN MAAR IK WEET NIET WAAR IK MOET BEGINNEN,WIE WIL MIJ HELPEN AFZ DINA

----------


## rachidinoh

Allatieffff allatieffff en nog eens allatieffff de enige die zijn geraakt door het gedicht zijn de dames....... ik vraag me af waar de boys zijn als ze ook een hart hebben.........

De enige die slapen zijn jullie dames, want de jongens zijn wakker...het enigste wat je bent is een speeltje voor ze...je weet nooit wat er straks,morgen of die weken daarna gebeurt....dus je weet nooit of je je hele leven met hem zou delen......

liefde en houden van komt alleen pas als jullie getrouwd zijn en niet als jullie elkaar een keer in de zoveel tijd zien.
zo leer je elkaar niet volledig kennen....alleen happy things is wat jullie doen.

Te westerss....vraag me af waar jullie eer en respect blijft voor jullie zelf...maar maakt niet its your life.....doe maar wat je wilt doen.... maar onthou..... Je wordt in de gaten gehouden van links en rechts en van boven....dat stiekem gedoe komt toch te voorschijn...........

Wasallaamo 3ailkom wrwb.

----------


## DINATI

JE HEBT GELIJK DAAROM HEB IK BESLOTEN OM GEEN RELATIE TE NEMEN WIE MIJ WIL MOET VIA DE DEUR KOMEN EN NIET VIA HET RAAM
EN IK VRAAG IEDERE DAG ALLAH OM VERGEVENIS DAT IS WAT BIJ MIJ TELT,DE REST KAN ME WORST WEZEN,

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door DINATI_ 
> *JE HEBT GELIJK DAAROM HEB IK BESLOTEN OM GEEN RELATIE TE NEMEN WIE MIJ WIL MOET VIA DE DEUR KOMEN EN NIET VIA HET RAAM
> EN IK VRAAG IEDERE DAG ALLAH OM VERGEVENIS DAT IS WAT BIJ MIJ TELT,DE REST KAN ME WORST WEZEN,*


Kijk en dat is pas Girlpower.

----------


## DINATI

THANX JIJ OOK

----------


## MocroO chika

wauw dat vond echt een super lief bericht echt mooi ik hoop dat je deze ware liefde gaat krijgen maar het helpt niet als je blijft zitten waar je zit sta op haar af je hebt niks te winnen en te verliezen...........

kus abida

----------


## azina

dieproze 
salam ,

er werd me altijd gezegd dat je leert van je fouten !
van je fouten leren kom je er in de eerste plaats sterker uit als mens maar vooral als meisje 
zoals fatima al zij hij is je tranen ni waart die ene gast hij zal wel spijt krijgen maar wat ik ni snap is het feit dat jij hem toelaat om uit te gaan ik bedoel in een relatie moet je een paar dinges opofferen en uitgaan hoort daar bij want de meeste jongens denke dat ze de leiding moete nemen terwijl andere geleidt moeten worden! als hij echt van je hield dan was hij zelf tot besef gekomen van ik heb een vriendin dus waarom moet ik nog uit gaan 

wayalaikoem salaam
azina

----------


## azina

was ff vergeten waar het om ging ma het is een pracht van een bericht wat is er nou mis met een jonge die zijn gevoelens kan uiten via een gedicht woelah ik moet zegge besaha


bisous 
azina

----------


## miss_kebdania17

wjw heel mooi doet me aan men ex denken ali. Het is gedaan sinds vorige week omdat hij mijn vriendin niet mocht. Hij zei ik of je vriendin , en ik zei mijn vriendin. Aan een kant heb ik spijt dat ik mijn vriendin zei maar hij moest me begrijpen dat deed hij niet . Pfff

----------

